# Donnarumma: gol sul suo palo col Lione. E Messi vs Pochettino.



## admin (20 Settembre 2021)

Il PSG batte il Lione 2-1 con gol di Icardi allo scadere ma scoppia il caso Messi il quale, sostituito, non la prende bene e non dà la mano a Pochettino. Donnarumma, schierato titolare, prende gol da Paquetà sul suo palo.

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2021)




----------



## Gunnar67 (20 Settembre 2021)

Ma il gol subito sul suo palo da un po' di tempo e' la sua specialità...


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Settembre 2021)

Quindi ora è lui il titolare?
Comunque non è clamoroso dai. Ha tirato da distanza ravvicinata


----------



## David Drills (20 Settembre 2021)

Non era facile. Comunque alla fine il PSG ha vinto...

Contento per Paquetà.


----------



## Gunnar67 (20 Settembre 2021)

Ah, non dite che Paqueta andava aspettato etc... Con quelle praterie a disposizione (mamma mia, Pochettino di nome e di fatto...) anche nel Milan avrebbe fatto qualche golletto.


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2021)

Più che di Donnarumma, mi aspetto commenti su Paquetà, che quest'anno è partito forte....e tempo due anni partirà per 50-80 mln.


----------



## Gunnar67 (20 Settembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Non era facile. Comunque alla fine il PSG ha vinto...
> 
> Contento per Paquetà.


Non era facile? Certo, fosse stato sull'altro palo, nessuno avrebbe avuto nulla da obiettare, da li era un rigore... Ma sul suo palo... E' un errore tecnico gravissimo.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG non riesce a battere il Lione, 1-1 finale con gol di Icardi allo scadere, e scoppia il caso Messi il quale, sostituito, non la prende bene e non dà la mano a Pochettino. Donnarumma, schierato titolare, prende gol da Paquetà sul suo palo.
> 
> Video qui in basso



Mamma mia, quante ce ne sarebbero da dire, sia sull'infame ma anche sul povero Lucas "Pochezzà". Felice per lui che abbia trovato una sua dimensione.


----------



## Gunnar67 (20 Settembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Più che di Donnarumma, mi aspetto commenti su Paquetà, che quest'anno è partito forte....e tempo due anni partirà per 50-80 mln.


Eh eh eh lo sapevo... Beato il cogl... Che li spenderà.


----------



## princeps (20 Settembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Più che di Donnarumma, mi aspetto commenti su Paquetà, che quest'anno è partito forte....e tempo due anni partirà per 50-80 mln.


molti tifosi del Lione lo preferiscono ad Auoar


----------



## Milo (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG batte il Lione 2-1 con gol di Icardi allo scadere ma scoppia il caso Messi il quale, sostituito, non la prende bene e non dà la mano a Pochettino. Donnarumma, schierato titolare, prende gol da Paquetà sul suo palo.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Il psg ha vinto


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Eh eh eh lo sapevo... Beato il cogl... Che li spenderà.



Guarda, per me non era proprio il tipo di giocatore per il Milan di Pioli. E' bravo, ma non ci serviva a nulla, non ha ritmo ed intensità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Più che di Donnarumma, mi aspetto commenti su Paquetà, che quest'anno è partito forte....e tempo due anni partirà per 50-80 mln.


be lo scorso anno è stato il miglior giocatore della L1.
direi che qualcuno con lui non ci ha visto particolarmente bene. e qua dentro lo deridevano tutti.......


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG batte il Lione 2-1 con gol di Icardi allo scadere ma scoppia il caso Messi il quale, sostituito, non la prende bene e non dà la mano a Pochettino. Donnarumma, schierato titolare, prende gol da Paquetà sul suo palo.
> 
> Video qui in basso


.


----------



## iceman. (20 Settembre 2021)

Che squadra scandalosa che hanno messo su comunque, comprano giusto per comprare senza un filo logico.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG batte il Lione 2-1 con gol di Icardi allo scadere ma scoppia il caso Messi il quale, sostituito, non la prende bene e non dà la mano a Pochettino. Donnarumma, schierato titolare, prende gol da Paquetà sul suo palo.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Felice per Paquetà, che ho sempre pensato fosse un grande giocatore. Al Milan non gli è stato ritagliato il suo spazio e poi lui mentalmente ha mollato... oggi ci farebbe gran comodo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> molti tifosi del Lione lo preferiscono ad Auoar


Verissimo! Paqueta è diventato un giocatore impressionante.Il miglore stasera e sopratutto il migliore con distacco da quando è arrivato a Lione. Segna, crea gioco e fa tante assist poi come stasera è un pitbull che recupera una quantità industriale di palloni. Il vero leader della squadra è lui non Aouar troppo incostante


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Settembre 2021)

Speriamo ne prenda tanti altri pure in mezzo alle gambe


----------



## mandraghe (20 Settembre 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ah, non dite che Paqueta andava aspettato etc... Con quelle praterie a disposizione (mamma mia, Pochettino di nome e di fatto...) anche nel Milan avrebbe fatto qualche golletto.



Secondo me esageri. Il Paqueta del Milan era orrido, non ci piove. Però a Lione è cresciuto molto, ed anche in nazionale è titolare fisso ed ha giocato una buonissima coppa America, trascinando il Brasile in finale. Magari non diventerà un altro Kakà ma nemmeno un nuovo Vampeta.


----------



## Cataldinho (20 Settembre 2021)

Ma come, non era il portiere più forte della galassia, il numero uno dell'universo? Ah ma aspetta, lui prende spesso gol sul suo palo, non può essere un errore, sarà qualche forma di licenza artistica, un difetto che impreziosisce l'opera d'arte, una sorta di "papera d'autore".


----------



## Maximo (20 Settembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Più che di Donnarumma, mi aspetto commenti su Paquetà, che quest'anno è partito forte....e tempo due anni partirà per 50-80 mln.


Tranquillo che tra non più di due settimane uscirà l’articolo: “Milan rimpianto Paquetà”


----------



## Pit96 (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG batte il Lione 2-1 con gol di Icardi allo scadere ma scoppia il caso Messi il quale, sostituito, non la prende bene e non dà la mano a Pochettino. Donnarumma, schierato titolare, prende gol da Paquetà sul suo palo.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Contento per Paqueta


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Verissimo! Paqueta è diventato un giocatore impressionante.Il miglore stasera e sopratutto il migliore con distacco da quando è arrivato a Lione. Segna, crea gioco e fa tante assist poi come stasera è un pitbull che recupera una quantità industriale di palloni. Il vero leader della squadra è lui non Aouar troppo incostante


anche da noi era uno che lottava parecchio, inconcepibile come l'unica cosa chesentivo dire è che era lento.
che poi non è mai stato vero.

proprio vero che quando un paio di influencer del forum partono con un'opinione il 90% della gente gli va a dietro come pecore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Speriamo ne prenda tanti altri pure in mezzo alle gambe


di palle in mezzo alle gambe prende sicuro quelle di mino.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG batte il Lione 2-1 con gol di Icardi allo scadere ma scoppia il caso Messi il quale, sostituito, non la prende bene e non dà la mano a Pochettino. Donnarumma, schierato titolare, prende gol da Paquetà sul suo palo.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Gol che ha sempre preso ma l'oscurantismo modiglianesco ha sempre coperto.

Donnarumma è cosi : se il tiro fosse stato al secondo palo lui magari la prendeva pure perchè parte da una posizione tecnica di vantaggio e la parata veniva catalogata come 'miracolo', poi però se il paquetà di turno lo frega sul suo palo , chissà perchè, nessuno parla di papera o errore tecnico.

Prima si copre il primo palo, poi semmai si prova a coprire il secondo.
Abc dello stare tra i pali.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG batte il Lione 2-1 con gol di Icardi allo scadere ma scoppia il caso Messi il quale, sostituito, non la prende bene e non dà la mano a Pochettino. Donnarumma, schierato titolare, prende gol da Paquetà sul suo palo.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Paquetà è uno che porta tanto palla e spesso la tocca pure troppe volte.
Inviterei tutti a notare dove ieri allegri ha posizionato Rabiot.
Le difficoltà tecniche del francese sono molto simili a quelle del nostro ex .

E io non facevo che dire che uno che la tocca solo col sinistro non può che giocare mezzo sinistro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gol che ha sempre preso ma l'oscurantismo modiglianesco ha sempre coperto.
> 
> Donnarumma è cosi : se il tiro fosse stato al secondo palo lui magari la prendeva pure perchè parte da una posizione tecnica di vantaggio e la parata veniva catalogata come 'miracolo', poi però se il paquetà di turno lo frega sul suo palo , chissà perchè, nessuno parla di papera o errore tecnico.
> 
> ...


palla che tra l'altro non era a fil di palo o particolarmente potente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Paquetà è uno che porta tanto palla e spesso la tocca pure troppe volte.
> Inviterei tutti a notare dove ieri allegri ha posizionato Rabiot.
> Le difficoltà tecniche del francese sono molto simili a quelle del nostro ex .
> 
> E io non facevo che dire che uno che la tocca solo col sinistro non può che giocare mezzo sinistro.


anche per me era dove si esprimeva meglio, ma al posto di diaz poteva dare la sua buona mano questa stagione perchè i suoi gol li fa, ed ha fisico. è un ruolo che saprebbe far bene.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


Può esistere cosa peggiore del prendere gol sul proprio palo da Paquetà?


----------



## bmb (20 Settembre 2021)

Mi sta bene tutto. Godrei a vederlo fallire. Ma su questo gol non ha proprio colpe. Gran tiro di pacchettà.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche da noi era uno che lottava parecchio, inconcepibile come l'unica cosa chesentivo dire è che era lento.
> che poi non è mai stato vero.
> 
> proprio vero che quando un paio di influencer del forum partono con un'opinione il 90% della gente gli va a dietro come pecore.


Ho visto la partita ed è stato il migliore dei 22 sulla "cancha". Ieri ha lottato come un leone nonostante giocando sottopunta, ha rubato 10 palloni nei piedi parigini. 8/10 nell Equipe tanta tanta roba il Paquetone.

Hai ragione il ragazzo non è assolutamente lento ma tutto il contrario cioé è veloce sia di piedi che di pensiero. Ha fatto l'amore ai centrocampisti del Psg tutta la sera. Il psg ha vinto questa partita in modo rube con un rigore inventato e con un rosso netto non dato a Di Maria


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche da noi era uno che lottava parecchio, inconcepibile come l'unica cosa chesentivo dire è che era lento.
> che poi non è mai stato vero.
> 
> proprio vero che quando un paio di influencer del forum partono con un'opinione il 90% della gente gli va a dietro come pecore.


da noi era partito bene e le doti tecniche la maggior parte di noi le ha sempre riconosciute. Io l'ho visto diverse volte allo stadio e ero rimasto incantato. Poi però era caduto in uno sprofondo prima tecnico/fisico e poi psicologico. Nel Milan positivo di oggi sarebbe stato pian piano recuperato. Alla fine molti bistrattati come lui li abbiamo tenuti e sono diventati dei capisaldi , a partire da Kessie a Chalanoglu, a Calabria, ecc. dati dai più come inadeguati/scarsi/bidoni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> da noi era partito bene e le doti tecniche la maggior parte di noi le ha sempre riconosciute. Io l'ho visto diverse volte allo stadio e ero rimasto incantato. *Poi però era caduto in uno sprofondo prima tecnico/fisico e poi psicologico*. Nel Milan positivo di oggi sarebbe stato pian piano recuperato. Alla fine molti bistrattati come lui li abbiamo tenuti e sono diventati dei capisaldi , a partire da Kessie a Chalanoglu, a Calabria, ecc. dati dai più come inadeguati/scarsi/bidoni.


ce l'han fatto cadere.......
comunque si vedeva che era buono, appunto.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ce l'han fatto cadere.......
> comunque si vedeva che era buono, appunto.


Gattuso l'ha distrutto a partire dalla partita contro il Genoa ad inizio 2019.
Rischiammo di prendere gol per una giocata da foca di Paquetà e da allora non provò mai più un dribbling  

Io non avrei avuto dubbi su chi tenere tra lui e la turca, anche se il ragazzo in un anno e mezzo da noi fece veramente troppo poco, pur con qualche attenuante.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Settembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Felice per Paquetà, che ho sempre pensato fosse un grande giocatore. Al Milan non gli è stato ritagliato il suo spazio e poi lui mentalmente ha mollato... oggi ci farebbe gran comodo.


Ma infatti già dall'anno scorso sta facendo bene e il campionato francese ormai è a livello del nostro, non c'entra il diverso campionato. Purtroppo la sua gestione è uno dei pochi nei di Pioli, insieme alla fissa deleteria per il turco. Ci sta, non si può essere infallibili. Peccato perché vista la probabile dipartita di Kessie, con Tonali, Paquetà e Adli potevamo stare comunque tranquilli


----------



## Sam (20 Settembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Più che di Donnarumma, mi aspetto commenti su Paquetà, che quest'anno è partito forte....*e tempo due anni partirà per 50-80 mln.*


Sì, ma nel senso che fra due anni lo spediscono su Marte.


----------



## danjr (20 Settembre 2021)

Mi dispiace per quelli che dicono che era vicino ecc., questo è un errore, come lo è stato quello in finale agli europei: il primo palo è sacro. Gli errori di posizionamento per lui sono la norma, eppure la gente non se ne rende conto


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti già dall'anno scorso sta facendo bene e il campionato francese ormai è a livello del nostro, non c'entra il diverso campionato. Purtroppo la sua gestione è uno dei pochi nei di Pioli, insieme alla fissa deleteria per il turco. Ci sta, non si può essere infallibili. Peccato perché vista la probabile dipartita di Kessie, con Tonali, Paquetà e Adli potevamo stare comunque tranquilli


quando arrivò pioli questo era già in cura dallo psicanalista... per me era irrecuperabilissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per quelli che dicono che era vicino ecc., questo è un errore, come lo è stato quello in finale agli europei: il primo palo è sacro. Gli errori di posizionamento per lui sono la norma, eppure la gente non se ne rende conto


una cannonata palo-gol da 3 metri la posso anche accettare, ma quello di ieri è un errore marchiano.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando arrivò pioli questo era già in cura dallo psicanalista... per me era irrecuperabilissimo.


Gattuso e soprattutto Giampaolo avevano già iniziato il "lavoro", però io ricordo sostituzioni insensate di Pioli contro Lazio e Juve quando Paquetà stava giocando discretamente (in entrambi i casi il cambio Paquetà-Leao ci fece perdere la partita creando inferiorità numerica a centrocampo) e dopo il lockdown non lo schierava nemmeno in partite facili, spesso neanche dalla panchina. Per me non l'ha gestito bene neanche Pioli.


----------



## sacchino (20 Settembre 2021)

Per Messi sono contento andando al PSG ha dimostrato di essere un senza palle, mi ha deluso molto, doveva andare in una squadra di media classifica e portarla ai vertici del calcio mondiale invece come tutti questi mezzi omuncoli ha optato per la via più semplice.


admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG batte il Lione 2-1 con gol di Icardi allo scadere ma scoppia il caso Messi il quale, sostituito, non la prende bene e non dà la mano a Pochettino. Donnarumma, schierato titolare, prende gol da Paquetà sul suo palo.
> 
> Video qui in basso


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be lo scorso anno è stato il miglior giocatore della L1.
> direi che qualcuno con lui non ci ha visto particolarmente bene. e qua dentro lo deridevano tutti.......


Guarda, come mi sono già espresso, non era adatto al nostro modo di giocare, tutto li. Noi vogliamo gente di ritmo, di gamba, di intensità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Gattuso e soprattutto Giampaolo avevano già iniziato il "lavoro", però io ricordo sostituzioni insensate di Pioli contro Lazio e Juve quando Paquetà stava giocando discretamente (in entrambi i casi il cambio Paquetà-Leao ci fece perdere la partita creando inferiorità numerica a centrocampo) e dopo il lockdown non lo schierava nemmeno in partite facili, spesso neanche dalla panchina. Per me non l'ha gestito bene neanche Pioli.


forse hai ragione.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il PSG batte il Lione 2-1 con gol di Icardi allo scadere ma scoppia il caso Messi il quale, sostituito, non la prende bene e non dà la mano a Pochettino. Donnarumma, schierato titolare, prende gol da Paquetà sul suo palo.
> 
> Video qui in basso



Lo scrissi subito dopo l'Europeo quando Dollar era re d'Italia per un paio di rigori sparati addosso.
Lasciateli cantare, che poi ci divertiremo tantissimo.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gol che ha sempre preso ma l'oscurantismo modiglianesco ha sempre coperto.
> 
> Donnarumma è cosi : se il tiro fosse stato al secondo palo lui magari la prendeva pure perchè parte da una posizione tecnica di vantaggio e la parata veniva catalogata come 'miracolo', poi però se il paquetà di turno lo frega sul suo palo , chissà perchè, nessuno parla di papera o errore tecnico.
> 
> ...


Copertura del primo palo uno dei pregi di Maignan, spinge chi


sacchino ha scritto:


> Per Messi sono contento andando al PSG ha dimostrato di essere un senza palle, mi ha deluso molto, doveva andare in una squadra di media classifica e portarla ai vertici del calcio mondiale invece come tutti questi mezzi omuncoli ha optato per la via più semplice.


Ma non solo, vedrai che fra poco voleranno i coltelli nello spogliatoio del PSG


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando arrivò pioli questo era già in cura dallo psicanalista... per me era irrecuperabilissimo.


infatti, altrimenti penso l'avrebbe recuperato. Comunque un po' del suo ce l'ha messo, dai.


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Settembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Gattuso e soprattutto Giampaolo avevano già iniziato il "lavoro", però io ricordo sostituzioni insensate di Pioli contro Lazio e Juve quando Paquetà stava giocando discretamente (in entrambi i casi il cambio Paquetà-Leao ci fece perdere la partita creando inferiorità numerica a centrocampo) e dopo il lockdown non lo schierava nemmeno in partite facili, spesso neanche dalla panchina. Per me non l'ha gestito bene neanche Pioli.


pioli aveva ben altri caxxi da pensare in quel periodo. Paqueta era già andato di testa alla grande. Poi per l'amor di dio, qualche scelta sbagliata la fa pure lui, però mi sembra che qua abbia sempre i fucili puntati addosso quando ha praticamente resuscitato / fatto crescere / migliorato tutti. 
A parte quelli che da noi erano bidoni (quelli che ho citato prima: kessie,calabria, chala), ricordo anche che tutti gli attuali 'caposaldi' erano scommesse o giocatori 'mezzo falliti' a partire da Kjaer, Rebic e in parte dallo stesso Tomori. Oltre agli scarti diaz e theo e al 'retrocesso' bennacer. Ora sta sviluppando anche l'altro bidone sopravvalutato tonali. E vedrete che ce la farà anche con 'leang'. 
Pioli secondo me come gestione della partita non è il massimo, e deve evitare le smanie di overcoaching come Tomori terzino di ieri, ma come gestore di uomini nulla da dire.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Settembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> pioli aveva ben altri caxxi da pensare in quel periodo. Paqueta era già andato di testa alla grande. Poi per l'amor di dio, qualche scelta sbagliata la fa pure lui, però mi sembra che qua abbia sempre i fucili puntati addosso quando ha praticamente resuscitato / fatto crescere / migliorato tutti.
> A parte quelli che da noi erano bidoni (quelli che ho citato prima: kessie,calabria, chala), ricordo anche che tutti gli attuali 'caposaldi' erano scommesse o giocatori 'mezzo falliti' a partire da Kjaer, Rebic e in parte dallo stesso Tomori. Oltre agli scarti diaz e theo e al 'retrocesso' bennacer. Ora sta sviluppando anche l'altro bidone sopravvalutato tonali. E vedrete che ce la farà anche con 'leang'.
> Pioli secondo me come gestione della partita non è il massimo, e deve evitare le smanie di overcoaching come Tomori terzino di ieri, ma come gestore di uomini nulla da dire.


Pioli ha grandi meriti su molti giocatori, in certi casi ha cavato il sangue dalle rape e si capirà soprattutto in quei casi di giocatori non più al Milan. Ovviamente, come ho ripetuto più volte in questo topic e altrove, capita di sbagliare qualcosa ed è normalissimo, per me la gestione di paquetà è fra i suoi pochi errori.
Poi vedo che ad alcuni qui continua a non piacere e sottolineano il minimo errore, non sono d'accordo ma ognuno ha la propria opinione. C'è chi come noi lo stima, qualcun altro meno, ma non mi pare proprio che qui abbia "sempre il fucile puntato addosso".


----------

